# c-section vs natural



## greenie

I see on here lots of you are scheduled in for a c-section. Can I ask why you've opted for a c-section or if you've been told that you should have one? 
I'm just wondering myself what I'd prefer and trying to find out a bit more about how much is really my choice? eg baby position or other complications. 
My biggest no-no would be to have to have an emergency c-section under general, I would rather a planned one. Are these common in twin pregnancies?

Hope you're enjoying your weekend! xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, I've been told that as long as twin 1 is head down, and there are no complications uring my pregnancy, then i'll be able to go for a natural delivery. Consultant just said, "we'll see how it goes". In my last scan, both were head down, so i'm hoping they'll stay that way. Like you, im worried about being rushed into having a c-section under general. I have told them though, that i want an epidural so that if they do need to get them out quick at the last minute, i'll already be numb so wont need a general. Hopefully it'll all go well for us eh?! :)


----------



## greenie

That's what I've been thinking - just bite the bullet (ie plan to get one) on the epidural so you don't end up having a general. What are the complications - I guess twin 2 could decide to make the most of the space after twin 1 is out, and go breech or something? Or that they get stressed out I suppose. 
How are your pains?
x


----------



## chetnaz

Yep basically thats it i think. If he turns breech or is already breech, she said it doesnt matter, i can deliver him breech, but i guess if he turns transverse, or gets distressed, then there's a chance that a c-section is necessary - hopefully not! Pains are still the same - coming and going. I've had a crap day today. Very frustrated and feeling emaotional. Hey ho, not long to go! How r u feeling?


----------



## MrsRH

I'd suggest having a *long and frank* chat with your consultants.

I know of 2 ladies who had their first twin naturally (one tore very badly third degree) then there were problems with the second twin so had to have an emergency section to deliver the second.
So double whammy... c section scar and problems down below

My friends who have had twins have all had planned sections (we know lots of twins!! :wacko: )

I can tell you from my experience having a 3 1/2 day labour with one baby, an epidural that only partly worked and an episiotomy, it's not fun! 

lots and lots of luck with your babies
xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Ok, I had a C-Section and I didnt think it was bad at all!
I had my girls at 29 weeks and 6 days! I caught an infection which led to septicaemia! I had a temp that was soaring and there was a fear I was going to cook my babies to death so the consultant ordered an emergency section! 
I had a big incesion as it way life threatening but I was up and about after a day, I was driving after 10 days and I went home on day 5! It would have been earlier but they needed me to have IV antibiotics for 4 days and then a weeks course of tablets! 

I didnt think the pain was that bad.. I didnt have any morphine or painkiller cocktail just two paracetamol through the 5 days! 

I tried natural but it didnt work, Unfortunately its not always plain sailing! I met a girl at one of the classes my HV held and she had her first twin naturally and had complications with the second twin and had to have a section! That was one thing I was dreading! But then I know women who have delivered naturally!


----------



## _Vicky_

Ok I had a natural delviery fynn (T1) was head down and delivered with forceps in the end and Sam was breech. I had an induction as I was 37+4 and its standards practice to induce at that point and had an epidural in case of the need for a c section. I had an episiotomy but all in all not bad at all. I had the first pessary at 8pm my waters broke at 2.22am - epi in 5.30am fully dilated by 7.30am and they boys were here by 10.30am. Soo basically you never know - my advice is go with the flow and have the epi just in case. 

ps Sam was out in three pushes and far easier than Fynn lol x


----------



## ladypotter

Early on in the pregnancy, OB and I discussed that as long as the babies were head down, I could go vaginally and on my own (no induction), but each doctor has their own comfort level of what they want to handle (like if B is breech). When at 34wks, my baby B was breech, we re-discussed the issue. She said she has experience with delivering the second breech, but that if A didn't make enough room for B, then I could end up with a vaginal for A and C section for B which is a worse case scenario. I also wanted my tubes tied, so we just talked it out and decided it would be easier to go ahead and schedule the C. I feel more comfortable this way, I know the recovery might be harder than it was with my vaginal delivery of my daughter, but at least I don't have to spend 12 hours laboring and being in pain BEFORE hand!! I'll save that part for AFTER the C section (and some women's recovery of C's are not that bad...so I am hoping to be one of them). It is something you will have to work out with your doctor for sure. Find out what THEIR comfort level is about the different scenarios. Good luck!!


----------



## anna stesia

I have been thinking about this today and was going to ask for a elective c-section at my next appointment with my consultant. Does it depend on the hospitals policy whether you can do this or not? 

I think it should be your choice if you want to have an elective c-section.


----------



## ladypotter

anna stesia said:


> I have been thinking about this today and was going to ask for a elective c-section at my next appointment with my consultant. Does it depend on the hospitals policy whether you can do this or not?
> 
> I think it should be your choice if you want to have an elective c-section.

I think it more depends on your OB's decision (well at least here in the US anyways) and your situation. Now, my RE gave the go ahead to do my C at 37wks and when we were scheduling it, originally I wanted to do the friday before which would have been 36+6 days for me, but the hospital said no...not unless the RE changes his recommendation for BEFORE 37 wks (even though it was only 1 day earlier...so I had it scheduled for the following Tuesday (37+2).


----------



## Laura2919

ladypotter said:


> anna stesia said:
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this today and was going to ask for a elective c-section at my next appointment with my consultant. Does it depend on the hospitals policy whether you can do this or not?
> 
> I think it should be your choice if you want to have an elective c-section.
> 
> I think it more depends on your OB's decision (well at least here in the US anyways) and your situation. Now, my RE gave the go ahead to do my C at 37wks and when we were scheduling it, originally I wanted to do the friday before which would have been 36+6 days for me, but the hospital said no...not unless the RE changes his recommendation for BEFORE 37 wks (even though it was only 1 day earlier...so I had it scheduled for the following Tuesday (37+2).Click to expand...

In UK you can ask for an elective section! They prefer sections done electively as its prepared for. I was told it would be my choice and whatever I decided my hospital would support. I chose natural and ended up with an emergency c section under general!


----------



## emmasmommy

I am scheduled at 37+4 for my c-section. Both babies at the last ultrasound were still transverse, and therefore I am unable to give birth to them vaginally. I originally wanted a vaginal delivery, as that is how i gave birth to my first child. But, I am going with the flow, and it is kind of nice knowing that someone will be here to watch my eldest child, while I am giving birth.


----------



## MrsRH

Laura2919 said:


> ladypotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna stesia said:
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this today and was going to ask for a elective c-section at my next appointment with my consultant. Does it depend on the hospitals policy whether you can do this or not?
> 
> I think it should be your choice if you want to have an elective c-section.
> 
> I think it more depends on your OB's decision (well at least here in the US anyways) and your situation. Now, my RE gave the go ahead to do my C at 37wks and when we were scheduling it, originally I wanted to do the friday before which would have been 36+6 days for me, but the hospital said no...not unless the RE changes his recommendation for BEFORE 37 wks (even though it was only 1 day earlier...so I had it scheduled for the following Tuesday (37+2).Click to expand...
> 
> In UK you can ask for an elective section! They prefer sections done electively as its prepared for. I was told it would be my choice and whatever I decided my hospital would support. I chose natural and ended up with an emergency c section under general!Click to expand...

:thumbup:
Correct!
I think most twins in the uk are delivered by c section at 37-38 weeks, 
But as you say, it's up to mum!!! (if babies playing ball in right position:baby:)


----------



## lizziedripping

Mine were delivered at 38 plus 2 via c-section due to leading twin being breech. I too kept an open mind, and was happy to have a vaginal delivery if it was deemed safest for the babies. 

As it happens the boys were exceptionally big for twins, and my uterus was too thin to have ever contracted properly in labour. It is a really good thing that a section was inevitable in my case - my babies would have got into serious trouble had I had a natural delivery. I bled severely during the section, but that was due to a tired, over-distended uterus and not the section itself. Good luck hun x


----------



## greenie

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I am much more informed now!
How come if the second twin is breech, it is not a problem to deliver that but if 1st twin is, you have to have a c-section? Also, what if the second one is transverse, is that no different to it being breech really?

Chetnaz- I'm feeling much better thanks, I think my skin is catching up with the growth spurt!

Lizziedripping - did you know that your uterus was a bit 'overwhelmed' (!) beforehand or is that something they realised because of the c-section? Will they be able to make a judgement on how well you can do a vaginal delivery?


----------



## chetnaz

greenie said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. I am much more informed now!
> How come if the second twin is breech, it is not a problem to deliver that but if 1st twin is, you have to have a c-section? Also, what if the second one is transverse, is that no different to it being breech really?
> 
> Chetnaz- I'm feeling much better thanks, I think my skin is catching up with the growth spurt!
> 
> Lizziedripping - did you know that your uterus was a bit 'overwhelmed' (!) beforehand or is that something they realised because of the c-section? Will they be able to make a judgement on how well you can do a vaginal delivery?

Glad to hear youre feeling better hun. :)
About twin 2 being breech, my consultant said to me as long as twin 1 is head down, twin 2 can be delivered breech as " he will be much smaller than a singleton baby and the birth canal has already opened and strecthed because of twin 1" but she did say she would be the one delivering him as she is experienced in delivering breech babies, so i think it depends on how comfortable the consultant feels with the situation. I am getting quite worried about it all as the time is nearing to be honest, but im putting my faith in her and gonna just go with the flow. When i told her i thought i would have a c section and tried to discuss it with her, she tried to put me off it and said she will only book me in for one, if the need arises. We'll see. Finger's crossed!...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Greenie. Uterus problem came to light once twins delivered because it didn't contract back down afterwards and I had severe blood loss. It is usually when you have a big baby, or a long labour - in my case it was due to 16Ibs of baby combined weight. A rare situation hun - most women can and do labour well even with one big baby on board. My uterus had just stretched beyond anything seen before by consultant.

Don't worry your womb is a pwerful muscle, which under noraml circumstances is very efficient x


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls, I just wanted to resurrect this thread as this is something I have been having a really long think about. A friend expecting twins has elected for c-section, shes booked in for 2 wks time, so I will be really interested to see how she gets on, I have only just met her recently. The more I research and think about it the more I am thinking I will go for an ECS, because my babies are MCDA twins, which research suggests is quite risky in natural birth due to:

> Acute twin2twin syndrome if babies share the placenta (Acute TTTS is different from TTTS during pregnancy because acute TTTS (although rare)*is highly dangerous and potentially fatal - it is a quick rush of blood from one baby to the other.* Whereas pregnancy based TTTS is the gradual process of one twin taking the blood/fluids etc form the other and can be monitored and often treated in the womb)
> 2nd twin is distressed or can't turn into the right position - emergency section for twin two (may need to be general if not had epidural)
> as ID twins share a placenta it is more risky to have a VB. This is because when you give birth to the first baby you body releases a hormone to start delivery of the placenta and if this happens before your second baby has delivered it can 'starve' it of oxygen and cause problems.

and the positives I can think of for ECS are:

> because its planned, can be very relaxed atmosphere, nice music etc
> won't have to go through painful labour!
> be assured that the right number of specialist staff will be there, and the special care unit will be prepared and have space if needed (my worst nightmare would be one of the babies sent to another hospital if not enough space! Lincoln is quite a small unit)
> won't have the worry of TTTS in back of mind during labour
> will know in advance when they're arriving so can arrange family visits etc. better (they all live far away)
> elective CS easier to recover from than emergency CS
> could go through hours of labour only to need an emergency CS anyway
even worse, could give birth to twin 1 and then need emergency CS for twin 2 (my worst nightmare!)

Reading all that back I think I am convincing myself its the best thing to do, less risky, I'm just scared! But I know it would be worse and I would be terrified and in panic if it was an emergency CS.

*I'm really interested in your thoughts and experiences, whether you have been through it or are trying to make the same decision I would be really grateful if you shared....*


----------



## lizziedripping

Is this your first pregnancy Angel Blue? I always opted to keep an open mind about c-section. I vowed to opt for it if it was safest for babies, and as it transpired my leading twin was breech so a section was inevitable. Otherwise I would have chanced a vaginal delivery. It turned out to be best decision for me and bubbas since my uterus was badly over-distended and I would have needed an ES anyway. 

There are many women who can and do have a very straight forward vaginal delivery, so don't rule it out completely. You'll probably find that the right method arises as time progresses, and babies will dictate how they are delivered. All that said, if you feel more comfortable opting for a section, then you should. I've done both, and because my vaginal delivery was complicated it wasn't any easier than the section (which was also difficult due to complications), so neither method is necessarily fail-safe as it were. You'll be fine hun, and probably sail thru either mode of delivery - much love x


----------



## Angelblue

lizziedripping said:


> Is this your first pregnancy Angel Blue? I always opted to keep an open mind about c-section. I vowed to opt for it if it was safest for babies, and as it transpired my leading twin was breech so a section was inevitable. Otherwise I would have chanced a vaginal delivery. It turned out to be best decision for me and bubbas since my uterus was badly over-distended and I would have needed an ES anyway.
> 
> There are many women who can and do have a very straight forward vaginal delivery, so don't rule it out completely. You'll probably find that the right method arises as time progresses, and babies will dictate how they are delivered. All that said, if you feel more comfortable opting for a section, then you should. I've done both, and because my vaginal delivery was complicated it wasn't any easier than the section (which was also difficult due to complications), so neither method is necessarily fail-safe as it were. You'll be fine hun, and probably sail thru either mode of delivery - much love x

Yes this is my first pregnancy. I just keep thinking about the risks and it would be my worst nightmare if the 1st twin was natural and then the 2nd was emergency CS, I would be gutted I didnt just have a relaxed planned CS, if I ended up with a distressing panicy one! 

I'm glad I've thought about this early on so I've got plenty of time to think about it and get my had around it. I havent completely ruled out VB, and am so grateful for any advice thank you


----------



## _Vicky_

In my experience the choice is kind of clear as you go along, the only thing for me that mattered was the boys safety, I didnt really want a csection as I didnt want the recovery after - although I ended up with forceps which is pretty brutal for bruising but nothing like a Csection recovery can be.

I think I got to the stage where my head would explode if i thought about all that _could _happen so we made the decision to go with what the consultant recommended.


----------



## meganb

When I found out I was pregnant with twins I immediately thought 'I want a c-section' (my other 2 children were vaginal deliveries).

However, when I discussed it with my Obgyn he discouraged the section and advised me to try for a natural birth as Twin A was head down. Later in the pregnancy I developed obstetric cholestasis - when that happened my consultant basically said, 'okay, you've got 10 days to deliver naturally and if it doesn't happen we'll do a section asap'.

So, I spent those 10 days not knowing what the outcome would be. In the end, I had a c-section on 13th June and it was absolutely fine. The recovery time afterwards does slow you down a bit, but I only spent 1 night in hospital and needed painkillers for the first week. 3 weeks on I'm feeling great - the only thing I still cannot do is lift anything heavy.

Hth - feel free to shout if you have any q's about a section! x


----------



## Laura2919

I dont personally think the recovery of my section was that bad. I was up after just a day and I was driving a week later (call me stupid but my girls were in NNU and I had no one to take me)! The pain wasnt all that bad either and I am not usually good with anything like that but I managed on just painkillers! 
My scar was a hip to hip and it looked painful but it werent too bad.. I got a free shave down below though so there is that too it :rofl:


----------



## meganb

Laura2919 said:


> I got a free shave down below though so there is that too it :rofl:

Heee, yep, I was very impressed with the shave I got too! I really wanted to tidy up down there before going for surgery but I couldn't see a thing and the last time I tried I sliced through the top of my finger :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Angelblue said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Is this your first pregnancy Angel Blue? I always opted to keep an open mind about c-section. I vowed to opt for it if it was safest for babies, and as it transpired my leading twin was breech so a section was inevitable. Otherwise I would have chanced a vaginal delivery. It turned out to be best decision for me and bubbas since my uterus was badly over-distended and I would have needed an ES anyway.
> 
> There are many women who can and do have a very straight forward vaginal delivery, so don't rule it out completely. You'll probably find that the right method arises as time progresses, and babies will dictate how they are delivered. All that said, if you feel more comfortable opting for a section, then you should. I've done both, and because my vaginal delivery was complicated it wasn't any easier than the section (which was also difficult due to complications), so neither method is necessarily fail-safe as it were. You'll be fine hun, and probably sail thru either mode of delivery - much love x
> 
> Yes this is my first pregnancy. I just keep thinking about the risks and it would be my worst nightmare if the 1st twin was natural and then the 2nd was emergency CS, I would be gutted I didnt just have a relaxed planned CS, if I ended up with a distressing panicy one!
> 
> I'm glad I've thought about this early on so I've got plenty of time to think about it and get my had around it. I havent completely ruled out VB, and am so grateful for any advice thank youClick to expand...

Angelblue I have the EXACT same fears as you. Sometimes I edge more towards ECS, sometimes I think to try for a vaginal delivery (of course this is all considering there are no complications). I think i'm more on the side of going for a c-section right now, it just makes most sense... But who knows, I may change my mind! xx


----------



## greenie

feel exactly the same - today I want a c-section but tomorrow, who knows?!

I like the planned/control aspect of an elective, no panicking over whats going to happen. But don't want to be bed-ridden or in pain after.


----------



## Angelblue

I will definitely feedback on here how my friend finds it, she is literately booked in nxt weds, so I am eager to see what she says and how she recovers

Is de-ja-vu a pregnancy thing? I keep getting it! Weird!


----------



## Laura2919

To be fair I think I would have been happy with whatever and I was! I planned a natural and I ended up being put to sleep for mine so I didnt even see them being born but thats life and my two gorgeous babies came here safely (although early) It was the best for them and for me so who cares really. 

Like I have said before, the recovery really wasnt as bad as I was told it was but its different for everyone!


----------



## Laura2919

meganb said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I got a free shave down below though so there is that too it :rofl:
> 
> Heee, yep, I was very impressed with the shave I got too! I really wanted to tidy up down there before going for surgery but I couldn't see a thing and the last time I tried I sliced through the top of my finger :haha:Click to expand...

I see the look on the nurses face when she went to start.. I thought they were gonna call in edward scissorhands to have a good go at it :rofl: 
I couldnt see it down there from about 13 weeks! Lol. I kid you not! Mum and Mark both offered to give it a snip but I refused, Mark is dangerous with a pair of scissors and the only time I planned to be in hospital was having the twins and not having reconstructive surgery lol and I just couldnt bring myself to let my mother do it! :rofl:


----------



## okciv

I've requested a section (did that when I thought I was only having one baby!) 
My daughters birth was traumatic for me and there's no way I want to go through that again.
I meet my consultant next week at my 16 week appointment and can't wait to see if he agrees........ if not I'm getting another consultant or even another hospital! 
I'm determined to have a section.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi angelblue, I had my twins last week saturday and I opted for natural delivery. I was told that as long as twin 1 was head down, I was able to go for it. I had a very capable consultant whom i trusted, so on her advice, we went for it. My twins are identical so I was also worried about the TTTS thing, but my delivery was great (as great as it can be when youre in pain!). I was induced at 9am (hormone inserted into cervix), waters were broken at 3pm and I delivered the twins at 6.03 and 6.07 pm - 4 mins apart! It was a very quick and relatively smooth delivery.

Im so glad I delivered this way as Im alot more able to be up and about than i would have been if i had a c-section. I would say see how it goes and have a good talk with your consultant, but there's no reason why you cant do it. If you have any questions PM me. Good luck.


----------



## greenie

Re bikini areas...I let hubby do mine the other day...never again. Despite using an electric razor he managed to draw blood somehow, which I didn't notice until later - cue major panic until I realised where it was coming from! Bless him!
Back to the subject in hand, What happens to twin 2 if he/she is breech or transverse? Why does only no 1 have to be head down? Does no 2 always right himself once he's got more room?


----------



## aiwah

Hi greenie

I've kept an open mind through my pregnancy and at first we thought we'd end up getting an elective c-sec, but when my little boy was head down at 32 weeks, the doctor was sure we'd be on track for a natural delivery. After the 35 week scan, the doc said that boy was still head down, so if we were ok with it, they would leave him to come naturally unless I got to my induction date at 38+2.

They explained that they would always recommend natural delivery if possible because it is less traumatic for both mother and babies and it means you are usually back on your feet much sooner so you can start looking after them. They did recommend I had an epidural though, just in case we have to go for an emergency CS or if they had to turn twin 2 (which is pretty painful, I have been told).

They weren't overly concerned about little girl (twin 2)'s position as long as she was straight up (she is breech) as the doc explained that once boy is out, they can either deliver her breech as there will be plenty of room available, or they can try and turn her and do her head first. The only complication is if she goes transverse and they can't turn her, as that would need an emergency CS.

I think it's definitely a decision that you should make with the help and advice of your doctors as they will be able to advise you on the best course of action. C-sections are major abdomincal surgery after all, so you do need to consider every option available to you.

Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## mommytobe1

I'm only 11 weeks along with twins, but I'm really really hoping that i will be able to deliver both naturally, it's my first pregnancy, and i really dont want to have to have c-sections for all my kids is my doctors are against VBAC .. so i'm praying all goes well and there are no complications that cause me to have to have a C-section


----------



## Angelblue

My friend had her elected c-section this morning, but I've not heard anything yet, I will update with how she got on for those of you that are interested


----------



## genies girl

im undecided as to what i would choose to do if i get a choice, at the moment both twins are breech so as it stands i guess it would be c section?
im hoping when i go back at 33 weeks we might be able to know a bit more and make a decision?


----------



## Laura2919

greenie said:


> Re bikini areas...I let hubby do mine the other day...never again. Despite using an electric razor he managed to draw blood somehow, which I didn't notice until later - cue major panic until I realised where it was coming from! Bless him!
> Back to the subject in hand, What happens to twin 2 if he/she is breech or transverse? Why does only no 1 have to be head down? Does no 2 always right himself once he's got more room?

As long as twin 1 is head down then they can go for a natural birth, If twin 2 is breech then they will manipulate baby to move down either by pressing on your tummy to turn baby or going up inside and moving it themselves.


----------



## Laura2919

mommytobe1 said:


> I'm only 11 weeks along with twins, but I'm really really hoping that i will be able to deliver both naturally, it's my first pregnancy, and i really dont want to have to have c-sections for all my kids is my doctors are against VBAC .. so i'm praying all goes well and there are no complications that cause me to have to have a C-section

How can your doctor be against a VBAC??? Its your choice. As long as you have a good labour and emergency c section goes to plan or you have a elective C section then they cant refuse you.. Its you giving birth. 

Even after everything that happened to me when I gave birth to the twins I am allowed a VBAC. 

My SIL was still recovering from her episiotomy and her 3rd degree tear longer than I did with my section so there is good and bad about both


----------



## Nut_Shake

Angelblue said:


> My friend had her elected c-section this morning, but I've not heard anything yet, I will update with how she got on for those of you that are interested

How did it go for her??


----------



## Angelblue

Nut_Shake said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> My friend had her elected c-section this morning, but I've not heard anything yet, I will update with how she got on for those of you that are interested
> 
> How did it go for her??Click to expand...

She ended up staying in hospital for a week and a half but not for her for the twins, they were taking their time learning to feed properly! I've just got back off hol so haven't seen her yet, but am eager to know how she got on, I will update when I've been to see her :thumbup:


----------



## midori1999

Laura2919 said:


> greenie said:
> 
> 
> Re bikini areas...I let hubby do mine the other day...never again. Despite using an electric razor he managed to draw blood somehow, which I didn't notice until later - cue major panic until I realised where it was coming from! Bless him!
> Back to the subject in hand, What happens to twin 2 if he/she is breech or transverse? Why does only no 1 have to be head down? Does no 2 always right himself once he's got more room?
> 
> As long as twin 1 is head down then they can go for a natural birth, If twin 2 is breech then they will manipulate baby to move down either by pressing on your tummy to turn baby or going up inside and moving it themselves.Click to expand...

What Laura said, although I was also told that as twin 1 had 'opened the way' then twin 2 could come out breech. My twin 2 did come out breech, but obviously as they were so premature they were tiny (twin 2 was 1lb 4oz) and I had already had three children vaginally, so there wasn't even any pushing involved. 

I was told one of the reasons they like you to have an epidural is that they can sometimes have to reach in and pull twin 2 out in an emergency and that is obviously both easier and less traumatic if you have had an epidural. I couldn't have had an epidural regardless of when I delivered due to the blood thinners I was on, but I never wanted one anyway and would have insisted I didn't have one. 

The problem as I see it is that if you have an epidural you are more likely to need a c-section, I was adamant I really didn't want a section unless absolutely necessary and wanted to do all I could to prevent one, so would have preferred to risk a general if there was an emergency.


----------



## Laura2919

midori1999 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenie said:
> 
> 
> Re bikini areas...I let hubby do mine the other day...never again. Despite using an electric razor he managed to draw blood somehow, which I didn't notice until later - cue major panic until I realised where it was coming from! Bless him!
> Back to the subject in hand, What happens to twin 2 if he/she is breech or transverse? Why does only no 1 have to be head down? Does no 2 always right himself once he's got more room?
> 
> As long as twin 1 is head down then they can go for a natural birth, If twin 2 is breech then they will manipulate baby to move down either by pressing on your tummy to turn baby or going up inside and moving it themselves.Click to expand...
> 
> What Laura said, although I was also told that as twin 1 had 'opened the way' then twin 2 could come out breech. My twin 2 did come out breech, but obviously as they were so premature they were tiny (twin 2 was 1lb 4oz) and I had already had three children vaginally, so there wasn't even any pushing involved.
> 
> I was told one of the reasons they like you to have an epidural is that they can sometimes have to reach in and pull twin 2 out in an emergency and that is obviously both easier and less traumatic if you have had an epidural. I couldn't have had an epidural regardless of when I delivered due to the blood thinners I was on, but I never wanted one anyway and would have insisted I didn't have one.
> 
> The problem as I see it is that if you have an epidural you are more likely to need a c-section, I was adamant I really didn't want a section unless absolutely necessary and wanted to do all I could to prevent one, so would have preferred to risk a general if there was an emergency.Click to expand...

Its amazing how all Hospitals and countries vary.. I was told I had to have an epidural because they make preperations for theatre even if everything was going ok.. Its madness.. Especially in the UK because you would think the policy would be the same. lol


----------



## midori1999

Laura2919 said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenie said:
> 
> 
> Re bikini areas...I let hubby do mine the other day...never again. Despite using an electric razor he managed to draw blood somehow, which I didn't notice until later - cue major panic until I realised where it was coming from! Bless him!
> Back to the subject in hand, What happens to twin 2 if he/she is breech or transverse? Why does only no 1 have to be head down? Does no 2 always right himself once he's got more room?
> 
> As long as twin 1 is head down then they can go for a natural birth, If twin 2 is breech then they will manipulate baby to move down either by pressing on your tummy to turn baby or going up inside and moving it themselves.Click to expand...
> 
> What Laura said, although I was also told that as twin 1 had 'opened the way' then twin 2 could come out breech. My twin 2 did come out breech, but obviously as they were so premature they were tiny (twin 2 was 1lb 4oz) and I had already had three children vaginally, so there wasn't even any pushing involved.
> 
> I was told one of the reasons they like you to have an epidural is that they can sometimes have to reach in and pull twin 2 out in an emergency and that is obviously both easier and less traumatic if you have had an epidural. I couldn't have had an epidural regardless of when I delivered due to the blood thinners I was on, but I never wanted one anyway and would have insisted I didn't have one.
> 
> The problem as I see it is that if you have an epidural you are more likely to need a c-section, I was adamant I really didn't want a section unless absolutely necessary and wanted to do all I could to prevent one, so would have preferred to risk a general if there was an emergency.Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how all Hospitals and countries vary.. I was told I had to have an epidural because they make preperations for theatre even if everything was going ok.. Its madness.. Especially in the UK because you would think the policy would be the same. lolClick to expand...

They didn't give you a choice?! :wacko:

As I said, it wasn't and would never have been an option for me anyway, so what would your hospital have done in that case, I wonder? However, even before that I had made it very clear that I didn't want an epidural and although they made it absolutely clear that they would very stongly prefer me to have one. I wonder if it made a difference these were your first babies? (forgive me if I am wrong in that) I still think that ultimately the choice should be yours though.


----------



## twinmama2011

I'm 34 weeks pregnant with a set of twin girls who are both head down. I could give birth naturally which I'm okay with trying. However, my OBGYNs are fighting over me. One thinks it's safer for a C-section while the other thinks I should try to deliver naturally. I've done a bit of research, but I'd like to know how you ladies felt about caring for your multiples after the C-section.


----------



## AmandaAnn

My boys were both breech and only 32 weeks so I had a c section obviously. It was planned a whole day ahead, so done with a spinal block. Wasn't bad at all. I agree though, having to be under general anesthesia would be crummy.

My doc said if twin A was head down natural would be an option, although I don't know that it would have been at 32 weeks, as I believe they wanted to get them out quickly.


----------



## knitbit

I've peppered my doc with lots of questions about this. This is what he's told me:

Both head down, there's about a 10% chance that the second twin is emcs. 
First head down second breech, there's about a 50% chance that the second twin is emcs. 
If both are breech, they will only do a c-section. He said if waters break with the leading twin, he advises women to lay down and call 911 (emergency services) due to the risk of prolapsed cord. Many doctors won't attempt to deliver the second twin breech, but require them to turn vertex. The main risk he seemed to indicate was prolapse of the cord. For that reason, my doc has twins deliver in the operating room.

I havent decided which way I will go yet, but I will probably only try for a VBAC if both twins are head down. Even then, I may opt for a c-section. My first was an emcs (no labor) and it wasn't too bad of a delivery. The only downside was ppd from the hormone crash. The vbac was better, but babies come first. I would be better prepared either way this time though.


----------



## tripletsOMG

I would never have an optional c/s. I plan to birth my twins naturally at home even breech. Twins and breech presentation are just variations of normal remember that. Good luck on all ur choices.


----------



## Laura2919

TripletsOMG, I tried naturally and had a really bad experience, I understand people have their choices but keep your options open, your only 14 weeks lots can change in that time. 

Sometimes it doesnt go the way you want it to. I hope it does go they want you want but keep your options open.


----------

